# translation needed

## Christian99

hello, i have a problem with installing PEAR-packages, and I found only a Russian (at least i hope it is Russian...  :Smile:  ) gentoo side dealing with it. unfortunately, I can't read Russian, so maybe someone could tell me, if they found a solution, and if so, what this solution is. here is the link: http://www.gentoo.ru/node/14420

Thx in advance

Christian

----------

## ArtSh

There is no solution, only help request. May be you can check environment variables and make.conf...

----------

## Christian99

thx, i'will check that.

----------

## fank

could you provide detailed description of error you get?

----------

## Christian99

it was the same error as what i showed in the link: "no protocol specified".

But a few days later it disappeared without any intervention.

----------

